# QJ tiled 4x4 vs mini QJ 4x4



## kooixh (Dec 4, 2009)

which of these cubes is better the tiled 4x4 or mini QJ?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 4, 2009)

I prefer the tiled QJ, but I'm getting a mini QJ to practice with. I want to see how good it really is, so far I haven't been able to sub 1:15 with my friends' mini QJ.

Down to basics, people say mini's are better because of the sped-up 3x3 part.
I still love Mefferts though xD


----------



## LNZ (Dec 4, 2009)

I own a full sized QJ 4x4 with tiles and it is really good and worth the money. But I have ordered two (one black, one white) 6cm mini QJ 4x4's from popbuying.com .

And until they arrive, I really do not know. 

But I have heard from others thay are better. I think it is because of the size. I still use my two 6cm Eastsheen 4x4's alot. So a 6cm Eastsheen 4x4 cube that can cut corners well is the idea behing the QJ mini 6cm 4x4 cube.

I also ordered a screw/spring 2x2 from them as well in the same order.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 4, 2009)

I prefer tiled to mini, as mini is too tight. Insert dvorak apology here.


----------



## luke1984 (Dec 4, 2009)

I personally prefer the mini QJ, after a lot of breaking in and lubing it it's amazing!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah the mini QJ really need some breaking in. the inner layer is really bumpy at firs, but after breaking it begins to have a nice gummy, control-able feel


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Dec 29, 2009)

The Mini QJ is nice once you break it in/lube it a bunch, but I'm planning on purchasing the tiled version because I've simply found it's a lot faster, locks up less, and glides incredibly well. I got the Mini because of how nice and small it was, but the tiled version is just so much better, it really compensates for its size. (In case you're wondering, they're both far better than Eastsheen)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 29, 2009)

Isn't the tiled essentially a Meffert's?


----------



## V-te (Dec 29, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Isn't the tiled essentially a Meffert's?



No. Qj made a mefferts copy (Which everyone called "Clefferts") and then they made the mini "Clefferts". So no.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 29, 2009)

V-te said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the tiled essentially a Meffert's?
> ...



And by everyone you mean monkeydude1313 aka chrisbird, who has since issued a formal recall on use of that name, because it is known to cause cancer in the state of California.

Also, your explanation directly contradicts your conclusion. A tiled QJ IS essentially a Meffert's, arguably with small improvements. You yourself said it is a copy, so yes, it is essentially a Meffert's.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 29, 2009)

It's just a whole lot better. xD


----------



## V-te (Dec 29, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Yes, I know monkeydude recalled it, but I was saying that everyone (and there was a time in these forums where it was 90%) called it "Clefferts" 

I see you're correct about the conclusion. Lol. Thank you =)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 29, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



lol and nubcakes


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 29, 2009)

RubikMagicPuzzleToy said:


> The Mini QJ is nice once you break it in/lube it a bunch, but I'm planning on purchasing the tiled version because I've simply found it's a lot faster, locks up less, and glides incredibly well. I got the Mini because of how nice and small it was, but the tiled version is just so much better, it really compensates for its size. (In case you're wondering, they're both far better than Eastsheen)



When my normal sized tiled QJ arrived, it was already broken in and lubed.

But my mini QJ arrived unbroken in and of course unlubed.

I think the mini QJ is better, but I haven't managed to fully break mine in yet. I still haven't managed to use my mini QJ to beat my best avg of 12 which was done on a normal sized tiled QJ :/


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 30, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> RubikMagicPuzzleToy said:
> 
> 
> > The Mini QJ is nice once you break it in/lube it a bunch, but I'm planning on purchasing the tiled version because I've simply found it's a lot faster, locks up less, and glides incredibly well. I got the Mini because of how nice and small it was, but the tiled version is just so much better, it really compensates for its size. (In case you're wondering, they're both far better than Eastsheen)
> ...





Is the mini ball or core structure?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 30, 2009)

Ball


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 30, 2009)

I actually like Tiled QJ 4x4 over mini QJ. The tiled QJ 4x4 is also easier to find replacement stickers for when I DO replace the tiles.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 30, 2009)

normal size qjs break easy
i was removing tiles to put stickers and one of the centers broke
so i ordered a mini qj so i will see how that one is


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 30, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> I actually like Tiled QJ 4x4 over mini QJ. *The tiled QJ 4x4 is also easier to find replacement stickers for *when I DO replace the tiles.



Not true, I find that the cubesmith stickers fit better on the mini. If only they made mini mefferts-like tiles...


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 30, 2009)

Really? I didn't know that, I thought the mini QJ wasn't compatible with regular 4x4 stickers.


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 30, 2009)

DONT GET A QJ 4x4x4.

Sure it was aesome when it was working, nice tiles, smooth movement, ect.
BUT, I got mine and within 2 weeks, The center stocks snapped open.

I dont know if a mini Qj fixed the problem but dont get a regular one.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 30, 2009)

V-te said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the tiled essentially a Meffert's?
> ...



:fp:fp:fp

QJ and Meffert's are produced by the same manufactorer. they are the exact same thing.


----------



## V-te (Dec 30, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Well I didn't know who manufactured them!! Thanks for the facepalm though


----------

